# Paragina's



## skihead (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello. I am new to this website but I am really desperate and need some help.

I have been going to Ferrara's bakery in little Italy my whole life. Every week I go for coffee and paraginas. I just got back and was informed that they stopped making them. Can you believe it? After 30 years, it's quite possible that I may never have one again.

I asked to speak to the owner to see if they could give me the recipe, or teach me how to make them, but was brushed off. Does anybody know about this pastry? Let me explain it to you because I have seen it mentioned in another topic and there were two different versions of this pastry. 

Here is the paragina that I am looking for:

It's starts out with a small cookie on the bottom. Then some sort of choclate mousse or cream is placed on top of the cookie. Then the whole thing is covered in choclate and topped with a hazelnut.Then , it's placed in a refrigerator to let the choclate harden. It can be eaten in two bites.

Please advise. Reward offered.

I am looking for a pastry shop that sells them or someone who knows the recipe.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I don;t know the pastry, but if you should be looking for it on internet and not be able to find it, you might try "parigina" - parigina, as someone mentioned in another thread, means parigian, but it has an i, not an a. 

if you search with the wrong spelling you may not find it. 

good luck


----------

